

The Best Tech Writing of 2010 - andujo
http://www.switched.com/2010/12/30/best-technology-writing-of-2010/

======
bl4k
Good list. I thought all of the usual tech blogs have been very weak and most
good tech writing is coming from traditional sources or individual bloggers.

~~~
shashank261
Tech Bloggers seem to focus more on hype than content. Also, traditional
writers do a lot of reasearch before publishing anything. The fact that they
have more resources at their disposal helps them.And, Bloggers have limited
time from start to the publish point.

~~~
bl4k
Yes, they are all in a race to the bottom, mimicking each other.

I wish one of the blogs would hire a good roster of tech writers and put out
2-3 good articles a day, instead of 10-15 gossipy and poorly written articles
a day.

------
blinkingled
This subjective and one-sided puff piece with no tech in it -
www.marco.org/769340032 - this qualifies as "Best Tech Writing of 2010"?

------
julius_geezer
Read only the Zadie Smith one, thought it was a crock.

------
edge17
all those nytimes articles require user acct

~~~
FluidDjango
...or require occasional trashing of nytimes.com cookies.

------
aresant
Dang, based on title I expected it to be Paul Graham's Top 15 articles, not
that Graham was included in the Top 15.

~~~
sachitgupta
You might find this helpful:
[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/PaulGrahamEssaysRanking.html?H...](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/PaulGrahamEssaysRanking.html?HN)

